# Discussion of the Netflix mini series Midnight Mass.  *SPOILERS GUARANTEED*



## ambush80 (Dec 23, 2022)

What do you think the reason is that they had a Muslim ruin the priests noble plan?

What do you think the miracles represented?


----------



## bullethead (Dec 23, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> What do you think the reason is that they had a Muslim ruin the priests noble plan?
> 
> What do you think the miracles represented?


I think the storyline needed representation of non-christians (atheist/muslim) to not be swayed by fanaticism.

In the story the miracles were representations of the works of a false Angel.

To me the message of beware false prophets rang throughout.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 24, 2022)

bullethead said:


> I think the storyline needed representation of non-christians (atheist/muslim) to not be swayed by fanaticism.
> 
> In the story the miracles were representations of the works of a false Angel.
> 
> To me the message of beware false prophets rang throughout.



I think that the narrative of a Muslim ruining the priest's plans might have some symbolic significance but I can't put my finger on it.

Imagine the story line if the demon represented science or reason/rationality.  It makes the story quirky, particularly if you apply it to what Erin Green did to him in the end.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 24, 2022)

bullethead said:


> I think the storyline needed representation of non-christians (atheist/muslim) to not be swayed by fanaticism.
> 
> In the story the miracles were representations of the works of a false Angel.
> 
> To me the message of beware false prophets rang throughout.



Imagining the demon represents science/reason, doesn't that put an interesting spin on the miracles?


----------



## bullethead (Dec 24, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> Imagining the demon represents science/reason, doesn't that put an interesting spin on the miracles?


But the deamon as a vampire the blood healing/regeneration makes sense.
If science and reasoning was represented they'd have had a hard time explaining the miracles. Maybe the spine healing but not getting younger.

I think the Priest knew what was going on from the minute he was bitten in that cave. I feel as though that because he cared for the community and his family that he felt that he could control the evil and immortality would be the trade off. Then he realised that it could never go as planned.
The Priest and Bev knew every verse of the Bible.....they had to know an Angel wouldn't look and act like that.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 24, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> I think that the narrative of a Muslim ruining the priest's plans might have some symbolic significance but I can't put my finger on it.
> 
> Imagine the story line if the demon represented science or reason/rationality.  It makes the story quirky, particularly if you apply it to what Erin Green did to him in the end.


I think the writers set up the Erin/Demon scene earlier when the Demon was feeding and was unfased by getting shot.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 25, 2022)

bullethead said:


> I think the writers set up the Erin/Demon scene earlier when the Demon was feeding and was unfased by getting shot.



Maybe I'm giving the writers too much credit but I would like to think there was some significance, a metaphor to explain why she could cut his wings but he was unfazed by being shot.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 25, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> Maybe I'm giving the writers too much credit but I would like to think there was some significance, a metaphor to explain why she could cut his wings but he was unfazed by being shot.


I got the impression that what it takes to kill a Vampire was typical Vampire lore. Even when the people got shot and especially when the Priest was shot in the head, they all recovered and even still showed the remnants of the wounds until the damage eventually healed. I suspect that being thousands of years old and more powerful from the lives he has drained that the demon-vamp was much less affected if not unaffected while feeding as far as being incapacitated. He knew she was slicing him but seemed to not care knowing he will heal. Then he came out of his feeding euphoria and realized what time it was. Erin's thoughts had to be that she was going to hopefully reduce his speed enough before he could fully heal  so that he couldn't escape Sun up.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 25, 2022)

bullethead said:


> I got the impression that what it takes to kill a Vampire was typical Vampire lore. Even when the people got shot and especially when the Priest was shot in the head, they all recovered and even still showed the remnants of the wounds until the damage eventually healed. I suspect that being thousands of years old and more powerful from the lives he has drained that the demon-vamp was much less affected if not unaffected while feeding as far as being incapacitated. He knew she was slicing him but seemed to not care knowing he will heal. Then he came out of his feeding euphoria and realized what time it was. Erin's thoughts had to be that she was going to hopefully reduce his speed enough before he could fully heal  so that he couldn't escape Sun up.


That's kind of my point.  He's more of a dumb force of nature.  He was easily tricked by her to keep feeding.  I think the writers were trying to say something about his nature that gives a clue as to what he might represent, at least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## bullethead (Dec 25, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> That's kind of my point.  He's more of a dumb force of nature.  He was easily tricked by her to keep feeding.  I think the writers were trying to say something about his nature that gives a clue as to what he might represent, at least that's what I'm hoping.


Definitely a possibility


----------

